# The Herd: Warm Spring Day



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Had a scorcher here last weekend. Had to mow the grass for the first time! After getting the sweat off, got to take a few pics of some of the Herd.

This is Smooth. He's getting SOOOO big!!











Pytu loves the grass and Holly bushes.











Pytu and Claire laid together like this for about 10 minutes :? 











Beautiful Sundae. She won't ever let me capture a straight-on pic of her face :x 











Smooth teaching Belle a lesson about manners :lol: 











Claire back inside and not really happy about picture time.











"Are you still here?"











Rolly-polly Squirrel trying to nap after a hard day.











"Are you still here?" :roll:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I heart Squirell!!! :lol:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

How neat! How long did it take you to acquire so many kitties? They are all gorgeous and they have original names


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

I love that little line on Claire's nose  Great pics! Makes me long for warmer weather! We actually got snow last night


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Last pic of Squirrel looks like his fur is ruffled up, I always do that to my cats when they're lying down. Oh I love Claire what a beauty, is she a regular DSH :?:


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Looks like the troop had fun. The pics of Squirrel rolling is soo funny :lol: !!
Belle is such a pretty cat.

Great pics!!


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

Ioana, we have 14 cats. Took about two years to get them all. We have 3 ferals that we would like to catch and get to the vet before kitten season. We got our cats from our local area, just wonder up, or found on the side of the road. Claire actually came from a shelter. Someone had asked if she is a DSH. The paperwork at the shelter said birman mix. We dont really know, dont care, she is a beauty(thanks), but we think they are all STARS! Each one has their own brand of adorableness! :lol:


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

They are all so beautiful and what stunning pictures!


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

Lots of beautiful cats you have there - I betcha you love them all so much!


----------



## kristen98 (Feb 2, 2005)

Aww. Sundae looks so sweet looking.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Your photography is really improving -- great job! And yes -- Smooth is starting to look like a panther!


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> Your photography is really improving -- great job!


.....and so I guess that means my previous pics were what.....poop? :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

I really like the one of Pytu in the holly bushes and of course any picture that Belle is in.

Very nice looking cats and pictures.


----------



## linny (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi: I'm new and wanted to show off my furkids.Hope my pic is not to large. I'm not sure what size is allowed. 
My furkids are all rescues. Sadly I lost two of my furkids(Katy and Shadow) last summer.
Opps sorry this wasn't suppose to be posted here :roll:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh good I got a Herd fix. Belle is certainly fitting in. How cute they all are


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh so - limyer and spike481 - are a family of kitty lovers. 
That is so great! And I agree with all of them being wonderful in their own way -as there is a special something in all of us.
Congratulations on all of your children!
Hope to see the 2 doggies as well soon.
So is it safe to assume that linny is not a member of your family? It just got a little confusing. 
Your kitties are precious, linny! Thanks for sharing :wink:


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Yeah, it's me and limyer. Linny made a boo-boo; no problem


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, Squirrel is so cute in that upside down head mode! :lol:


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

:lol: :lol: That's one of Squirrel's normal sleeping postions!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

spike481 said:


> ForJazz said:
> 
> 
> > Your photography is really improving -- great job!
> ...


Right Spike, that's EXACTLY what I was saying. :roll: Goodness -- you get all defensive just like you didn't take your Midol today!


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

He's a baby :twisted: !!!!!! He can really dish it out, but can rarely take it!! :lol:


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

limyer said:


> He's a baby :twisted: !!!!!! He can really dish it out, but can rarely take it!! :lol:


Nobody asked for comments from the peanut gallery!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

